# Viltrox announces new $280 33mm F1.4 autofocus lens for EF-M



## picperfect (Apr 14, 2020)

Viltrox announces new $280 33mm F1.4 autofocus lens for APS-C systems, teases upcoming 20mm T2 cine lens


The 33mm F1.4 lens is the first of three APS-C lenses Viltrox has already said are on the way, with the 23mm and 56mm F1.4 still on the horizon.




www.dpreview.com





"The Viltrox 33mm F1.4 APS-C lens is one of the three APS-C lenses it teased back in August 2019. The autofocus lens is constructed of ten elements in nine groups, including one extra-low dispersion (ED) element and one high-refraction element. 
It features Viltrox’s ‘noiseless’ stepping motor (STM focus motor) for driving the autofocus unit, features an aperture range of F1.4 through F16, uses a nine-blade aperture diaphragm, has a minimum focusing distance of 40cm (15.75in) and uses an ‘HD Nano’ multilayer coating on an unspecified number of elements to help improve water resistance and minimize chromatic aberration. 
No dimensions are given for the lens in the press release, but it weighs 270g (9.5oz) and uses a 52mm front filter thread. Viltrox says pre-orders will open tomorrow on its website, with a retail price of $279.99.

Viltrox also told us to expect other ‘lens(es)’ to launch sometime in May, likely a nod to the 23mm and 56mm F1.4 lenses in Viltrox’s APS-C lineup."

yes! Much more to my liking than those Sigmas. Also hope similarly budget-priced 23/1.4 and 56/1.4 will be announced soon, and that all will have decent IQ and AF/functionality.

So much to the naysayers who wanted to declare Canon EOS M/EF-M a "dead end". Now it seems thirdparty lens makers are finally waking up to reality: EOS M being the best-selling ILC system.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 14, 2020)

I believe I'll just hold on to my EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM. It's a great lens to round out a dead end system...


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 14, 2020)

brad-man said:


> I believe I'll just hold on to my EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM. It's a great lens to round out a dead end system...


So the best selling range of MILC’s on the planet is a “dead end system”?


----------



## picperfect (Apr 14, 2020)

relax, it is jokingly. we're just mocking the "dead enders" a bit.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> So the best selling range of MILC’s on the planet is a “dead end system”?


Certainly not. I'm the Ms biggest fan. My remark was a response to the OPs last paragraph.


----------



## dcm (Apr 14, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Certainly not. I'm the Ms biggest fan. My remark was a response to the OPs last paragraph.



Missing the sarcasm tag...


----------



## SteveC (Apr 15, 2020)

I can't see any reason the EOS-M can't ultimately take the place of the Rebel line in the market. Especially if it now outsells Rebels worldwide (even if not yet in every single market).


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 15, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Certainly not. I'm the Ms biggest fan. My remark was a response to the OPs last paragraph.


My bad, I really should learn to read context but you know how it is. Sorry.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 15, 2020)

dcm said:


> Missing the sarcasm tag...


No sarcasm intended. I love my M & M5.



privatebydesign said:


> My bad, I really should learn to read context but you know how it is. Sorry.


No sweat. Let he who is without sin...


----------



## picperfect (Apr 15, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I can't see any reason the EOS-M can't ultimately take the place of the Rebel line in the market. Especially if it now outsells Rebels worldwide (even if not yet in every single market).



exactly. EOS M / EF-M will soon enough be Canon's one and only APS-C product line. And EOS R / RF their single FF line. It was clear from the very start to any realistic observer.

By now some of the 3rd party makers have also accepted this and slowly realizing that EF-M holds much more business potential than Fuji X and Sony E. EOS M has 1. a large installed base of cameras and 2. a more limited native lens lineup (EF-M) that could be filled in. 

i hope they will not all just try their luck with (fast) primes only. i'd be much more interested in some "EF-M compact", constant aperture f/4 zooms as a somewhat higher end but still affordable alternative to Canons slow f/6.3 (kit) zooms. eg a 15-60/4.0 IS STM would be great, and/or an alternative to 55-200 eg. a 50-150/4.0 IS STM.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 15, 2020)

brad-man said:


> No sarcasm intended. I love my M & M5.


I got the original M in the fire sale with the 22mm, I liked it but never got on with it completely as it didn’t have a viewfinder, but the 35mm on FF is my most used lens so it was a natural fit of sorts and the IQ was more than class leading at the time, especially when compared to competitors like the Nikon 1 series. 

I got the M5 secondhand via my camera club and everytimne I use it I am amazed at the IQ to size to cost equation. I would very happily get an M5 II with the newer sensors, AF and responsiveness.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't believe anyone in their right mind would buy this lens over the Sigma and Canon. The price point is far too high. For $289 the Sigma is a proven lens from a reputable manufacturer. Viltrox can't even figure out how to make a focal reducer that works properly with all Canon lenses...no thanks.


----------



## picperfect (Apr 20, 2020)

we shall se how good or not the Viltrox lenses are. i am rather optimistic here, given the quite good reviews the Viltrox 85/1.8 lens (apparently also the base of new Tokina 85/1.8) has received.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 11, 2020)

picperfect said:


> Viltrox announces new $280 33mm F1.4 autofocus lens for APS-C systems, teases upcoming 20mm T2 cine lens
> 
> 
> The 33mm F1.4 lens is the first of three APS-C lenses Viltrox has already said are on the way, with the 23mm and 56mm F1.4 still on the horizon.
> ...


Checking Viltrox's website, I only see the 33mm F1.4 available for Fuji, not EF-M series.


----------

